# Getting frustrated!! Pay?



## jjkriv (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been working w/ Goodchoice since January,there prices are decent considering the work is in my backyard but today I received a check for 50.00 which happens to be 2 work orders from early March,last weeks check was pretty good,then I get this....I'm really starting to get pissed w/ all the run around they give you on the phone,I avg 10-15 work orders a day and that's w/o grasscuts....Where are those work orders and why am I not getting paid??

I worked direct w/ MCS at one time and they always paid on time,Goodchoice gets a majority of their work we recieve,I can't stand that the Nationals(MCS)gave up on us small businesses for this crap!! I should have stayed on w/ MCS but I got burnt out and left the business for a year,now I got to deal w/ these f'ing carpetbagging 2nd and 3rd party regionals.

Sorry for the rant but it's getting disgusting when you have to dip into your own pocket for gas or dehumidifiers when the checks aren't up to date!! I'm gonna start rejecting work soon if the next check isn't to my liking.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

jjkriv said:


> I've been working w/ Goodchoice since January,there prices are decent considering the work is in my backyard but today I received a check for 50.00 which happens to be 2 work orders from early March,last weeks check was pretty good,then I get this....I'm really starting to get pissed w/ all the run around they give you on the phone,I avg 10-15 work orders a day and that's w/o grasscuts....Where are those work orders and why am I not getting paid??
> 
> I worked direct w/ MCS at one time and they always paid on time,Goodchoice gets a majority of their work we recieve,I can't stand that the Nationals(MCS)gave up on us small businesses for this crap!! I should have stayed on w/ MCS but I got burnt out and left the business for a year,now I got to deal w/ these f'ing carpetbagging 2nd and 3rd party regionals.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but it's getting disgusting when you have to dip into your own pocket for gas or dehumidifiers when the checks aren't up to date!! I'm gonna start rejecting work soon if the next check isn't to my liking.


Might as well start rejecting now not when you get next check it will not get any better. Don't back down reject it and mean it that is the only way to get to these carpetbaggers. Whose the nat they are getting work from?


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

*Oh ya*

There was a few months last year that Core was over 90days on many w/o's. When WF changed up and started distributing work to other Nat.'s pay got very slow. It comes and goes but if it is a good company and by far if the pay is somewhat ok I would hang in there. Many regionals now are horrid on the pay schedule.


----------



## jjkriv (Feb 21, 2014)

cover2 said:


> Might as well start rejecting now not when you get next check it will not get any better. Don't back down reject it and mean it that is the only way to get to these carpetbaggers. Whose the nat they are getting work from?


Mostly MCS and LPS but they have a list of a few others we hardly see any work from.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

You guys should be getting your check no more than 45 days out...


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

jjkriv said:


> I've been working w/ Goodchoice since January,there prices are decent considering the work is in my backyard.


:huh: Please use the search function before the "you were warned" posts start showing up


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Are you getting your work orders in on time?

My husband has been with Goodchoice for two years and have never had a problem with payments. 
They have two new payment terms, all work orders completed on or before the due dates get paid out in 15 days. Any work orders late or that had to be returned go in the 30 day pay out. 
We get a check every Tuesday with no problems. All of our invoices match to what work was done and what we were paid. 
I know this morning we have an extra 15 work orders in our que due to a vendor in our area that has gone MIA and all of their work is past due by two weeks.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

if their not paying within 30 days i problaby would not be working for them at all.


----------



## scroogemcbucks (Feb 4, 2014)

where r u located im having the same problem


----------



## scroogemcbucks (Feb 4, 2014)

i have had any trouble with gcp ive been with them for four years ,i had 15-20 gc per day ,they did say their switching over to direct deposit ,so that may cause delays


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

jjkriv said:


> I've been working w/ Goodchoice since January,there prices are decent considering the work is in my backyard but today I received a check for 50.00 which happens to be 2 work orders from early March,last weeks check was pretty good,then I get this....I'm really starting to get pissed w/ all the run around they give you on the phone,I avg 10-15 work orders a day and that's w/o grasscuts....Where are those work orders and why am I not getting paid??
> 
> I worked direct w/ MCS at one time and they always paid on time,Goodchoice gets a majority of their work we recieve,I can't stand that the Nationals(MCS)gave up on us small businesses for this crap!! I should have stayed on w/ MCS but I got burnt out and left the business for a year,now I got to deal w/ these f'ing carpetbagging 2nd and 3rd party regionals.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but it's getting disgusting when you have to dip into your own pocket for gas or dehumidifiers when the checks aren't up to date!! I'm gonna start rejecting work soon if the next check isn't to my liking.


We are with GCP and haven't had a single issue with payment.

Sorry, that you are experiencing these problems. It sucks and I know first hand.

Stay away from MRS(Michigan Realty Solutions) contract clearly states 2 week payments but turns into 45-60 days!:furious:


----------

